# Location of 2017 Cruze Knock Sensor



## Flickspeed (8 mo ago)

Hi where is the Knock sensor on the 2017 Chevy Cruze? Engine is the 1.4L Turbo LE2

The engine service light came on at high RPM then went away. Then came back again on high RPM and went away.

The only code bluedriver is showing is the P0325 for the knock sensor or wiring while the engine light is no longer lit, but Mode6 report had some misfires on Cylinder 9? I also read that GM doesn't use mode 6 so does it mean that mode6 report is false and useless? Engine light hasn't come on but the P0325 is there, and every time I erase it it is still there even when the engine is off and vehicle on. I simply can't get rid of P0325. Should I change the sensor or do some kind of diagnostics? I will show the Mode 6 report next time, there was lots of red.

By the way I changed the spark plugs about 500km ago before this started. car has 140,000 km and seems to be driving OK in the condition mentioned above..


----------



## Mrmatthew28 (Feb 23, 2020)

under intake fire wall side


----------



## Mrmatthew28 (Feb 23, 2020)

spark plugs fixed it for me i had same issue with passing cars also run 91 octane and change ur oil


----------

